# Glasson docks



## Chris356 (Nov 19, 2016)

Currently at the Dalton arms can recommend the food is had a curry was delicious and struggledo to eat it all and wife had lamb Henry which I had to finish. Was made very welcome by the owners even set up a tab got round 2 tonight


----------



## jeffmossy (Nov 19, 2016)

Chris356 said:


> Currently at the Dalton arms can recommend the food is had a curry was delicious and struggledo to eat it all and wife had lamb Henry which I had to finish. Was made very welcome by the owners even set up a tab got round 2 tonight



Don't forget to walk round to the smokehouse and get your wildcamping discount


----------



## Haaamster (Nov 19, 2016)

Should try the fish, hangs over both sides of the plate. Lovely too. :tongue:


----------



## Chris356 (Nov 19, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> Should try the fish, hangs over both sides of the plate. Lovely too. :tongue:


Looks like fish and chips for tea there's a burstner camping on the other side of the marina


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 19, 2016)

Chris356 said:


> Currently at the Dalton arms can recommend the food is had a curry was delicious and struggledo to eat it all and wife had lamb Henry which I had to finish. Was made very welcome by the owners even set up a tab got round 2 tonight



You struggled to eat yours but finished off your wife's. Small portions or big belly?


----------



## Chris356 (Nov 20, 2016)

Haaamster said:


> Should try the fish, hangs over both sides of the plate. Lovely too. :tongue:


You were right about the fish and can recomend the sirloin too


----------



## Chris356 (Nov 20, 2016)

We was awakened at 5.30 Sunday morning by the dockers !!! A ship was docked about 60 feet away and they were unloading it with a crane and forklift truck it was called the silver river from Ramsey if anyone is thinking of going to the dalton arms check this ships not on route there too
SILVER RIVER - General Cargo Ship - Details and current position IMO 6825218 MMSI 232003561 | Vessels | VesselFinder


----------

